# policies



## deadgro (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there a consequence for continued name calling and insults?


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2015)

You can read the terms and rules here http://rollitup.org/help/terms

Im not really sure how to answer your question because it can go very bad or good . I would suggest if naming calling and insults upset you dont go into politics.
We do delete naming calling and insults but it is important to note mod staff do this as volunteers and that we cant be everywhere on the board all the time. Things will slip by us this is why we have the report feature, we review each feature and take necessary action. I know you have used the report feature on daily basis multiple times this is why i assume you made this thread.

I can honestly tell you we are very liberal with banning on here, we dont like to ban people and with 600,000 + members not everyone is going to like everyone. So we try to clean up any personal attacks or harassment, if it is outside of politics we will usually message the 2 or 3 parties involved to try and calm the situation down , we let them know of the ignore user feature etc. Users for the most part on here are extremely friendly but some users can get into heated arguments over specific ways, products etc, this is common, so we do our best to clean it up.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 12, 2015)

Sometimes someone will delete your insult but sometimes they won't . Kinda depends on if the moderator agrees or is a friend of the offended. I would say go ahead and be as rude as you like.


----------



## deadgro (Mar 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> You can read the terms and rules here http://rollitup.org/help/terms
> 
> Im not really sure how to answer your question because it can go very bad or good . I would suggest if naming calling and insults upset you dont go into politics.
> We do delete naming calling and insults but it is important to note mod staff do this as volunteers and that we cant be everywhere on the board all the time. Things will slip by us this is why we have the report feature, we review each feature and take necessary action. I know you have used the report feature on daily basis multiple times this is why i assume you made this thread.
> ...


Thanks for the thorough response.

My issue is I would like to take part in political conversations/debates. But it seems like every time someone shares a differing opinion than 1 or 2 active users, theyre immediately called names and labeled. It sounds like politics is kind of the trash bin of forums, rules aren't enforces as much? If so, I can accept that and stay out. I just would like to take part in those discussions, but don't want to be ostricized for disagreeing.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 13, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Thanks for the thorough response.
> 
> My issue is I would like to take part in political conversations/debates. But it seems like every time someone shares a differing opinion than 1 or 2 active users, theyre immediately called names and labeled. It sounds like politics is kind of the trash bin of forums, rules aren't enforces as much? If so, I can accept that and stay out. I just would like to take part in those discussions, but don't want to be ostricized for disagreeing.


Don't go to the politics section if you have a thin skin or mind being called a dumb-fuck, shit-head.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> You can read the terms and rules here http://rollitup.org/help/terms
> 
> Im not really sure how to answer your question because it can go very bad or good . I would suggest if naming calling and insults upset you dont go into politics.
> We do delete naming calling and insults but it is important to note mod staff do this as volunteers and that we cant be everywhere on the board all the time. Things will slip by us this is why we have the report feature, we review each feature and take necessary action. I know you have used the report feature on daily basis multiple times this is why i assume you made this thread.
> ...


Hello.

Could you tell me why I can no longer navigate through this forum like I used to. Am I on some kind of slow down or regulated access to this web site? If I log out everything works fine but when I log in I can barely load the page. Could you let me know whats going on, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 26, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Is there a consequence for continued name calling and insults?


I have read the lowest forms of 4 letter gutter snipping, seemingly without consequence in Politics.I'd say if U don't use UR whole list of swear words in the first two weeks and settle in, u'll soon be bullet proof.If U can call a turd a turd using a 5 letter word ur iron clad. The thing to remember is , over there no matter where u are coming from, they do not suffer fools lightly. If U are a troll be a good one, the barrel bottom here is already crowded. If u are a participating poster and a potty troll jumps U , don't worry to much , he will be jumped by plenty using the words U heard hung out in politics. Then there is always "ignore"..


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 26, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Hello.
> 
> Could you tell me why I can no longer navigate through this forum like I used to. Am I on some kind of slow down or regulated access to this web site? If I log out everything works fine but when I log in I can barely load the page. Could you let me know whats going on, I would appreciate it very much.


Can't U see? Don't U get it? It's Jim Crow politics. Aimed right at U. Expect a string of like irritants to follow. enjoy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2015)

What about if someone comes to your grow journal that you have for the whole community to view, starts posting information that came from politics that has nothing to do with said persons grow journal only to ruin the very first page of their grow journal for when people come in to maybe view pics of a certain strain their interested in they end up seeing harassing posts that have nothing to do with growing? 

Is that a good thing for the community to have deal with? I mean I know there is a rule about not posting in someones grow journal unless they say its ok, but that okay doesn't give a user the right to post cherry picked information only to intentionally ruin someones thread simply for the fact that they don't like said person. 

What is sad is I use this as a hypothetical situation but the majority who will read this will know exactly who I'm referring to. 

Can I get permission to create a whole new account so I can post on this forum with the good people that I have met without being harassed? 
I kinda feel that if I just start fresh there should be no reason for another user hunt me down and ruin another one of my threads that does not take place in politics.


----------



## deadgro (Mar 27, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What about if someone comes to your grow journal that you have for the whole community to view, starts posting information that came from politics that has nothing to do with said persons grow journal only to ruin the very first page of their grow journal for when people come in to maybe view pics of a certain strain their interested in they end up seeing harassing posts that have nothing to do with growing?
> 
> Is that a good thing for the community to have deal with? I mean I know there is a rule about not posting in someones grow journal unless they say its ok, but that okay doesn't give a user the right to post cherry picked information only to intentionally ruin someones thread simply for the fact that they don't like said person.
> 
> ...


The mods can't really help, the admin let's a few members do whatever they want. That's just how it is :/ just try not to piss those few off.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2015)

deadgro said:


> The mods can't really help, the admin let's a few members do whatever they want. That's just how it is :/ just try not to piss those few off.


Oh I know. 
Kinda the reason why I'm trying to get permission to create a new user account so maybe, just maybe I won't have to deal with it anymore. 

I left politics and never went back for the reasons you speak of and I'm still followed to my personal grow journals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2015)

lol, echelon and greenthumb.


----------

